# fin rot or ich on angelfihs



## jeepsrt8 (Apr 8, 2012)

i have a 20 gallon tank with 4 tetras 5 platies and one angel fish. Recently I noticed a white spot on her tail which has erupted into her tail disintegrating. I have been using melafix for past three days and seems like the tail is getting worse. At this point I am not sure if it is fin rot or ich. Pictures attached. Thank you for help and advice. At moment I have removed the filter and am using the melafix two times a day and am leaving the light off.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Definitely not ich. I am not positive about fin rot, but that seems right. To start you can add Pimafix.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Either fin-rot or physical damage, like torn on something sharp. You want to remove the carbon, but keep the filter. Replace carbon with floss or something.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm positive that's not ich, I'm thinking it's fin rot


----------



## jeepsrt8 (Apr 8, 2012)

Should i do a water change every other day to keep water clean and keep using the melafix daily?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

melafix will help regrow fins, but won't necessarily stop an aggressive infection. If fins stop shrinking, you are on the right track. If they are shorter tomorrow than today, start looking for meds that treat "fin-rot".


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I actually heard that the "fixs" do nothing. If you aren't trying to breed your fish, try malachite green.


----------

